# 2001.5 Passat MP3 player integration



## lindsrj (Feb 5, 2008)

Have read many of the posts about integrating MP3 players, etc. I am looking for an Aux converter and I see several models that differ based on whether the car was pre-wired for a CD changer. If no, get the 8-pin model that connects to the back of the radio (e.g., VWR-AUX), else get the 12-pin model that connects to the CD changer port in the trunk (e.g., VW-AUX). I've looked briefly in the trunk and don't see a CD changer port, but I honestly haven't climbed into the trunk to look closely. This is a 2001.5 GLX with a single DIN Monsoon radio. Does anyone know whether this is pre-wired? Even if it is, could I buy a non-pre-wired Aux converter to plug into the back of the radio and sacrifice the ability to have a CD changer in the trunk (which I don't have)? I'd hate to have to run cables from the trunk to the inside of the cabin by the radio. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## lindsrj (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: 2001.5 Passat MP3 player integration (lindsrj)*

Forgot to ask another important question ... I also have the stock single DIN CD player installed. Will I be able to use it with either of the Aux converters (behind radio or in trunk)? If I select the aux input using the CD button on the radio, how would I also be able to use the CD player? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2001.5 Passat MP3 player integration (lindsrj)*

yes, you can use either of those units, I do suggest the behind the radio connection as it will result in shorter audio cables being needed and a cleaner install
if you don't already have them be sure to get a set of radio removal tools


----------



## lindsrj (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: 2001.5 Passat MP3 player integration ([email protected])*

Thanks for the quick response, John. Regarding my question about the stock CD player I have installed ... how would that work if the aux converter is plugged into the CD port on the back of the radio? I'm assuming I would press the CD button on the radio in order to listen to the MP3 player through the car speakers, and so how would I select the CD player as a source?
Thanks again. And yes, I will be sure to order the removal tools.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2001.5 Passat MP3 player integration (lindsrj)*

do you have the single CD player located above the radio?
if so you'll just connect the Blitzsafe aux input to thew back of the CD player


----------



## lindsrj (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: 2001.5 Passat MP3 player integration ([email protected])*

Yep, that's what I have. Thanks again for your help.


----------

